# Join us in heart and thoughts



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you for all the kind messages for my beloved Cody and Clipper. We will be planting a yellow climbing rose bush tonite beginning at 6 pm in memory of my beloved boys. Evening was always looked forward to, the day was done, I always loved the way they greeted me when I came home. Then we mostly always just relaxed, fixed dinner, played a little, watched tv with my boys at my feet or very near by. I miss you boys. Join us if you will in heart and thoughts of the wonderful love and devotion of our special family members. Such true hearts. Untainted, undying love. We are united in our love of our beloved beasts.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i go out this evening i'm raising a glass to you, Cody and Clipper and i'm
going to ask my friends to do the samething.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a lovely idea. Thinking of you and your boys tonight.....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sending positive vibes your way as your celebrate the life of your dear boys tonight


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

We love you Clipper and Cody c:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Prayers from Me and Jonas, to your family.. Rest in peace Cody and Clipper :halogsd:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Our thoughts are with you, RIP Boys 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We'll be thinking of you and your boys, Rip Cody and Clipper.


----------

